# dhclient default options

## nurmi

i got set using of the dhclient as dhcp module in /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="dhcp"

modules_eth0="dhclient"

dhcp_eth0="nodns"

the interface is configured correctly ... but the dhclient is always running with a " -1 " option, which is not suitable

/sbin/dhclient -e PEER_DNS=no -e IF_METRIC=10 -q -1 -pf /var/run/dhclient-eth0.pid eth0

the question is ... how can i modify the startup options of dhclient ? i need to remove the -1 option from the default configuration

thx

----------

## Jaglover

Normally when you scroll down in man page there are config files mentioned at the bottom.

----------

## nurmi

nope ... dhclient.conf in /etc/dhcp/ folder nor man for these things haven't got anything usefull

it's just that -1 parameter defines to stop after the first lease, dhclient exits and interfaces deconfigures if DHCP server don't respond or is down for some reason

it's something which is done in rc scripts during system startup

i just can't find out where it's set ... at least for now

----------

## jflasch

ook in /lib64/rc/net/dhclient.sh

This is owned by package openrc -0.9.8.4 on my system.

You can open a bug against this to get someone to make it a parm instead of hard coding ... or you can change it and then watch or block openrc releases.

Hope this helps.

----------

